# moisture evaporator for salt



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I carry a brute garage can to hold some salt. Is there any type of adsorption pillow or something I can put in there to pull some of the moisture out of it so it won't freeze?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Desiccant comes to mind first but wouldn't work sitting on top.
How aboot mixing in rice to pull moisture?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Try dumping out all the Timmy coffee's 1st.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here it comes.a recipe for soup.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe store it next to that nice fire in the back yard till you have to go out


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2113317 said:


> Here it comes.a recipe for soup.


Just saying....


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Any reason you couldn't use treated salt? My bags never freeze up like the salt bags I had when I used a tailgate salter.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I use 5 gal pails. I cover them with heavy canvas. I fold it a couple of times to get 3 layers.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;2113209 said:


> I carry a brute garage can to hold some salt. Is there any type of adsorption pillow or something I can put in there to pull some of the moisture out of it so it won't freeze?


Oh boy,I'm not falling for this silly thread,nice try though!:waving: No snow up there?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this Americans salt? :laughing::whistling:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;2113209 said:


> I carry a brute garage can to hold some salt. Is there any type of adsorption pillow or something I can put in there to pull some of the moisture out of it so it won't freeze?


Just thank someone that there are mods here cause my answer would be use one of your moms t......!

This is the interweb you know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed................

On second thought, what aboot a heat lamp?


----------



## Jackets (Jan 4, 2015)

Heated Cement Floor in a permanent install Would work slick, home made hot salt lol


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

How about those moisture removers that you use in watercraft???


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried a heat lamp inside a sea container ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How aboot turning a sea container into a giant microwave?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How aboot a grain dryer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plus it would add more salt capacity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon thinks an EZ Bake oven might work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2126961 said:


> Defcon thinks an EZ Bake oven might work.


:laughing: Is he 86ed or just busy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He's busy looking at pictures of bird feeders.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2126968 said:


> He's busy looking at pictures of bird feeders.


What is it, old age or just went off the deep end.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2126970 said:


> What is it, old age or just went off the deep end.


I'm not sure he was ever on the shallow end. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2126968 said:


> He's busy looking at pictures of bird feeders.


Or on the porch....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2126995 said:


> Or on the porch....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything besides the PBR to alter his mind? :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG;2127016 said:


> Anything besides the PBR to alter his mind? :laughing:


PBR's are great 

And an improvement over Buds


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doesn't take much to improve on recycled Clydesdale piss.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha , just finished my 4th one .


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2113322 said:


> Just saying....


i like the see it here post! wesport


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Honestly denatured alcohol. Poor it over the top. It works even after it freezes. I tried mixing in calcium chloride pellets once. it worked okay.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I run a super high tech mechanical dryer unit.I hate dumping left over wet salt back in my pristine indoor salt storage facility.


----------

